# White gold and silver together?



## lauren1991

I've always been a silver person but my partner bought me 2 white gold diamond rings. 

One 18ct and one 9ct both diamond. 

Basically were doing out wedding on the cheap ( fell out with all his family- long story!)

Were looking at wedding rings and I've came across argentium, Its quite cheap and its silver but it doesn't tarnish. 

I know there's bad luck about it but was wondering what everyone else's input is?


----------



## aly888

I don't know anything about the luck side of things (what is meant to be bad luck about it?) but I would imagine the only implications of two different types of metal next to each other is that over the years the softer of the two will wear down. Now, to most people that isn't an issue (the rate of wear would be so slow and rings wear down anyway from everyday abuse) so it may not even bother you. It certainly wouldn't bother me. But you have to ask yourself 'if' the softer one wore down to the point of not being able to use it would you be happy to replace it?


----------



## lauren1991

I would be, were not in the position to pay hundreds on rings. 

I'm sick of spending a fortune on white gold for them to go yellow at the back. 

My rings were over £800 for the two and ones started going yellow :( x


----------



## aly888

Then go with whatever you like. You can get plain white gold bands for around £30, but that doesn't mean you have to go with one. I've got an eternity ring as my wedding ring, which people have questioned, but if it's what we like then what does it matter!! :)

ETA: It might be worth mentioning that your white gold rings are probably the softer of the two metals, so it would be those that would potentially need replacing


----------



## Mummy May

The jewellery shop told me if you wear 2 diff types of metal ring on the same finger then they will rub together and one will go yellow, so at some point you will have to replace it. If you aren't bothered about that then I say go for it! xx


----------



## lozzy21

We were told when i got my white gold ring that they do go yellow and need replating every 12-18 months to keep the silver look.

I would worry about them rubbing and one wearing down.


----------



## Lauren25

Yea i've always been told like the others have said it will wear down the rings but if your not bothered then go for it but like Aly said you can get white gold rings cheap, you dont have to spend a lot on them :)


----------



## aly888

And yes, like Lozzy says, white gold goes yellow with wear and tear as the rhodium plating wears off. That will happen no matter what. But getting them re-plated is cheap as anything :thumbup: depending on the design and how much dirt build up there is it'll probably cost between £15 and £35 per ring. So that shouldn't put you off going for white gold :)


----------



## lauren1991

I know I can pick up a white gold band from Argos for £25 but I obviously wanted something a bit thicker. I suppose I can get it and once the honeymoon etc is done and we come into a bit more money I can buy a better white gold one x


----------



## solitaire89

I deliberately chose 2 different "silver" metals for my wedding and engagement rings. My engagement ring is platinum and my wedding band white gold. I wanted a slight difference in colour between the 2, so have never had my wedding band replated. If you wear them seperatley they both look "silver", but when worn together my wedding band has a lovely warm glow to it, almost like a rose gold. Just thought you might find that interesting!


----------

